# File copy requires Admin priviledges which I need to overcome



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I need to copy some files and folders into the following Windows 7 path:

C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository

I'm getting an error message that I need Administrator powers to do this; but, logging on as Administrator (Admin acct enabled) does no good.

How can I overcome this?

Please, advice on why I shouldn't do this isn't needed as I have a way to bail out of a complete disaster in 20 minutes if it goes awry.


----------



## TheMetalSE (Nov 26, 2010)

You could try disabling the UAC.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Normal NTFS Permisions on that folder are *System* - *Full Control*, and *Everyone* - *Read & Execute*.
Right click the folder, click *Properties*
Click the *Security* tab
Click the *Edit* button.
Now either add your account and give it *Full Control*, or check the *Full Control* box for *Everyone*.
If you do the latter, be sure to remove the checks for the *Full Control*, *Modify*, and *Write* boxes when done.

If you add your account, or the *Administrators* group, you may want to remove it, or set it to *Read & Execute* when done as well.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> You could try disabling the UAC.


Did that already. Thanks.


> Normal NTFS Permisions on that folder are System - Full Control, and Everyone - Read & Execute.
> Right click the folder, click Properties
> Click the Security tab
> Click the Edit button.
> ...


An error occurred while applying security information to: 
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
Access Denied.


> If you add your account, or the Administrators group, you may want to remove it, or set it to Read & Execute when done as well.


Already tried that AND tried taking ownership. Taking ownership seemed to go successfully; but, it doesn't allow the copy to take place.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm, I get Access Denied for the subfolders, as they are owned by the *System*, but not the folder itself, which is owned by the *Administrators* group on my system. I just hit *Continue* on the first error, then *Cancel* on the second, and my account has full control of the *FileRepository* folder, and I can copy files/folders into it without a problem.
Same result if I change *Everyone* to Full Control.

To add an account to everything in the *FileRepository* folder, first Take Ownership of the *FileRepository* folder, and be sure to check the *Replace owner on subcontainers and object* checkbox. Takes a while to run through all the content. Then add the permissions. Taking Ownership only gives you the right to change permissions, but it doesn't actually change any.

After that, I can add my account and get no errors from the subfolders adding the permissions to the entire folder.


----------

